# Recipe creation for plant-based proteins



## msgisvegan (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm trying to incorporate plant-based proteins from Asia into latin and European cuisines. Not as a substitute for meat, but to develop new uses tailored towards that ingredient. Anyone have experience with this? Or thoughts on how to approach the question?


----------



## msgisvegan (Apr 18, 2020)

Rare Chinese tofus. Since last year, we started working on a cookbook on the subject. Hopefully going to be out in July or so. Happy to share more info if you're curious, or have thoughts or experience in the space!


----------

